# Just finished this vintage inspired wreath!



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

nicely done!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

That is so cool! Love it!


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

awesome!!!!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

That is adorable!!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I love it. I have a thing for wreaths anyway, but the fact that it’s vintage inspired makes me love it that much more.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

That is really nice! I would display that proudly!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I have always wanted to make my own Halloween wreath.....but never followed through with it. Your's looks amazing. Great job. ?


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I love that!!! Great job!!


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Very cool. I've been wanting to do some kind of Halloween wreath for a couple years now and haven't had an inspiration for what it should look like. I love the integration of vintage designs.


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

That's gorgeous!!! Display it proudly!


----------



## Good Witch 10 (Aug 13, 2016)

marigolddesigns said:


> View attachment 718686


Really fun and unique


----------

